# Is Canreef down?



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just wondering if Canreef is down for anybody else?

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-chat-10/canreef-shutdown-16965/


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Doh........ I must be blind.

Thanks.

Cheers,
Vic


----------

